# LA Transit Strike Update...



## tp49 (Nov 17, 2003)

I posted it in another thresd but it does deserve it's own topic. The LA Transit strike is over. This is th elink to LAMTA's website giving the details.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 17, 2003)

And now a confirming story from a local LA newspaper.



> Transit mechanics and the agency that oversees bus and rail service said Monday they reached a tentative agreement to end a strike that has idled the nation's third-largest public transportation system for more than a month.
> Negotiations over the weekend yielded an agreement that settled all of the contract issues separating the Metropolitan Transportation Authority and the mechanics except the major source of their labor dispute health care benefits.


The full story from the Daily News.


----------



## jccollins (Nov 18, 2003)

THANK GOD! Yes, it deserves its own thread... heck, it deserves its own forum! I am sooo happy! You guys just made my night! Thanks for the update!!!

      B) B) B)


----------



## AlanB (Nov 18, 2003)

jccollins said:


> THANK GOD! Yes, it deserves its own thread... heck, it deserves its own forum! I am sooo happy! You guys just made my night! Thanks for the update!!!      B) B) B)


Boy, it's a good thing that we didn't tell you that they were giving away a million bucks to the first 100 riders. Wow!  :lol:

Just kidding of course, and it really is good news for everyone living in and around LA.

California really does need to pass a law similar to the Taylor Act here in NY. I also find the timing very interesting too. Only hours after the Terminator took over the governorship.

Makes me wonder if the union was worried that the Terminator would live up to his name and similar to President Regan, fire all those workers. Yes I know that he doesn't have direct control like Regan did with the air traffic controlers, but I suspect that he could have brought some severe pressure to make it happen.

Or maybe he would have pushed for a Taylor like law and odds are as the new governor, and with voter pressure to end the strike, he probably could have rammed such a law through the State House pretty quickly.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh yeah all of the People who is liveing in LA is so happy this strike is over and now the people can take the Buses or subways to work and to go somewhere.


----------



## tp49 (Nov 19, 2003)

The thing I'm most interested in is to see what the ridership levels will be for the next quarter to half year or so. Thus I'm interested in the long term effects of the strike on ridership levels will they come back to normal levels or will they be less only time will tell.


----------

